# What CNC Router to buy



## Arcform (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello, I am looking at buying a Piranha PJCM 1325-3 Does anybody have any feedback on these machines?:help:


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Howdy,

You might want to post this over in the CNC section.

I have never heard of this series of CNC machines before today. However based on the Google search I did I found Piranha Tech.

This machine has a high horse power spindle, THK linear bearings (good stuff) and it looks like a vacuum table. It looks like it is built strong but I can't say for certain till I see one in person.

I notice that the product is made in the UK. This may mean you have to pay more to have it shipped here. Is there a US distributor? Also how will you get service? Is the cost comparable to other 4'x8' router tables? 

Many questions.

Bill


----------



## Arcform (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you for the post. Im in the UK. Probably need to fill out my profile! Interesting what you say. I think we are going to commit to the unit as it specs up well and the price is very competitive. Kind regards.


----------

